

Fermi Pasta Ulam: the paradox that launched scientific computing - gballan
http://puzlet.com/m/b00fz

======
mvclark
Setting n=12 for mass/springs shows some pretty nice dynamics in animated d3
graph. Loving the new in-code links, too.

------
badcop666
fascinating, thanks chaps

